# Our newest edition to the family



## honkerhound (Dec 31, 2012)

[attachment=0:1twiaxvc]1359162451921.jpg[/attachment:1twiaxvc]Here she is


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

She purty, congrats!


----------

